# is my pleco sick?



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9514338943/
theres the picture one has died down in the aquarium but this one is odd does he look ill?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it doesn't look sick..only thing i noticed was the color variation on the head...
what are you feeding it ? they need lots of algae wafers and veggie sticks..
do you have driftwood for it ? plecos need driftwood to eat...it aids in digestion ..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

mine has always had lighter patches, apparently its normal.
in fact I think you have a very nice looking pleco there


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I only see some minimal fin rot...other than that he looks fine


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do more water changes..


----------

